# 2017 A117.1, Section 502.11 Electric vehicle charging stations.



## mark handler (Feb 22, 2019)

The 2017 A117.1, Section 502.11, makes provisions for accessible use of electric vehicle charging stations. #innovations #accessibility #electricvehicle #BuildingSafety365


----------



## Yikes (Feb 22, 2019)

https://steppingthruaccessibility.com/electric-vehicle-charging-stations-evcs-access/


----------

